# Maasai Rungu War Club



## K Williams (Oct 21, 2016)

I ordered a Maasai rungu off of eBay. It's made of olivewood. Has a nice weight to it. I'd prefer a larger diameter in the handle area, but I still like it.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 21, 2016)

nice club.


----------



## Kiki (Oct 29, 2016)

Cool


----------



## Mdwilson (Oct 31, 2016)

Very nice, I was not aware that you can get such things off eBay .


----------

